# Jr Cowboy Bit?? Stop & Turn Bit?



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Your probably talking about a Jr. Cow Horse bit, which really isn't a harsh bit at all just a bump up from a snaffle and it comes in every mouth piece, smooth, twisted, 3 piece, ect.

Stop and Turns are harsh, theres no bit but a bar that goes under the horses jaw. Not a very popular thing to use.
I don't think hackamores work well unless the horse is trained. there better on a horse that knows neck reining, and knows what to do. Otherwise there not the most effective.


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I want to teach her to neck rein*. That is my #1 priority before hitting the trails in the Spring (as far as riding goes)

Which mouthpiece is best of the Cow Horse bits?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

That's your personal perferance, or whatever you think would work best. Also a Jr. Cow Horse bit does have short enough shanks to use direct reing with until your horse can neck rein. And you'll need to buy bit gaurds, because the bit has a slight gag action where the bit slides and the corners can pinch the mouth.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A Jr Cow Horse bit has a slight gag action to it and I would not recommend it to a a rider who isn't familiar with that type of bit. If you are going to train a horse to neck rein, then you need to be working him in a snaffle, not a leverage bit. 

A leverage bit is for a horse that already knows how to neck rein since any direct pressure on the bit from the reins will adversely affect his head. The leverage bit is not intended for direct reining.

That being said, and the bit that I love, has a Billy Allen mouth piece to it. The Billy Allen allows each shank to move independently of each other or the shanks swiveling to the side, so that if you had to direct rein to make a correction, you could without causing the whole bit to move. This is a picture of mine. I've been using this bit for somewhere around 12-14 years and on a LOT of horses:


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> A Jr Cow Horse bit has a slight gag action to it and I would not recommend it to a a rider who isn't familiar with that type of bit. If you are going to train a horse to neck rein, then you need to be working him in a snaffle, not a leverage bit.
> 
> A leverage bit is for a horse that already knows how to neck rein since any direct pressure on the bit from the reins will adversely affect his head. The leverage bit is not intended for direct reining.
> 
> ...


A Jr. Cow horse bit also has seperate shanks


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't have a mouth piece shot, but I have a shot of mine on one of our cow fillies. They are great transition bits and all around bits.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

BarrelRacer86 said:


> A Jr. Cow horse bit also has seperate shanks


That can be said to a degree about any bit with a broken mouth mouth piece but it isn't the same thing. Look at the bit I posted. Each side of the mouth piece goes into a barrel so that when you lift up on one side, it does not affect the other. You can actually rotate the mouth piece totally around which is the reason for the bit hobble- not the same with a 2 or 3 piece mouth piece.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> That can be said to a degree about any bit with a broken mouth mouth piece but it isn't the same thing. Look at the bit I posted. Each side of the mouth piece goes into a barrel so that when you lift up on one side, it does not affect the other. You can actually rotate the mouth piece totally around which is the reason for the bit hobble- not the same with a 2 or 3 piece mouth piece.


not really I have 2 bits with shanks like those (reining bits) with 3 piece mouth pices. Both shanks swivel without bothering the other. A gag mouth piece acts in the same manner, you can pull on one side and it won't effect the other sie, whether the bit be broken or solid.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Rather then argue the point, we should let this thread get back on track.


----------

